# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Телепатия. Застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



*«Телепатия», с одной стороны, напоминает любимые народом аудиосказки, а с другой - является театром одного актера, в который вовлечены все присутствующие в зале. Интерактив представляет из себя аудиофайл, в котором записаны мысли "телепата".

**«Телепатия» может проводиться на свадьбах, Днях рождения (юбилеях) и выпускных.

Виновника торжества представляем талантливым телепатом. Вызываем именинника (жениха и невесту, классного руководителя) на сцену, предлагаем удобно расположиться на стуле, вручаем лист бумаги, ручку и просим записать все свои праздничные желания. Обращаемся с просьбой к публике выполнять все, о чем их попросят в ходе телепатического сеанса. Телепату перед экспериментом на ушко сообщаем, что необходимо делать вид, что он что-то пишет и подыгрывать всячески аудиотреку. Включаем аудиозапись и наслаждаемся результатом!

Данный номер является застольной активацией, в интерактиве участвуют все гости. В финальной части прописано приглашение гостей на общую фотографию, после чего можно начинать танцевальный блок. 

Аудиозаписи к разным праздникам идентичны, за исключением отрывков, касающихся конкретного мероприятия.

Варианты «Телепатии»:
«Телепатия. Свадьба. Жених и невеста»
«Телепатия. Юбилей (День рождения). Мужчина»
«Телепатия. Юбилей (День рождения). Женщина»
«Телепатия. Классный руководитель. Мужчина»
«Телепатия. Классный руководитель. Женщина»

Демо-версия юбилейного варианта для мужчины:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4hMY/5dEPGVr8t

В комплект входит аудиофайл и описание номера.

Стоимость любого варианта – 500 руб.*

*За консультацией можно обращаться ВК:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## ser72gy

Николай и Наталья, являюсь поклонником вашего творчества. Ваши яркие номера являются настоящим украшением любого праздника. В очередной раз убедился в этом, приобретя у вас ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ. "Обкатал" ее на домашних, теперь с нетерпением жду проведения свадьбы (а она в ближайшую субботу) на широкой, так сказать, аудитории. Я уже вижу довольные лица гостей, и нескончаемое БРАВО! БРАВО! Николай и Наталья! Спасибо вам за ваше творчество!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> БРАВО! БРАВО! Николай и Наталья! Спасибо вам за ваше творчество!


Сергей, мы всегда рады Вам и Вашим шикарным отзывам! Мы уверены, что Телепатия, наряду с другими нашими номерами, займет достойное место в Вашей программе!  :Victory:

----------


## дюймовка

заинтриговали! бегу денежку кидать

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> заинтриговали!


Нина, надеемся, что интрига будет приятной!  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> «Телепатия» может проводиться на свадьбах, Днях рождения (юбилеях) и выпускных.





> Видео «Уральских пельменей», на основе которого сделан номер:


Обожаю "Пельменей",обожаю Ваш дуэт и Ваше творчество!С нетерпением буду ждать первой возможности обкатать этот прикольный номер!!А уж,то что на юбилеях буду катать-это однозначно!!! не не так :Derisive: кричу голосом Джигурды- :Vah: ЭТО  ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 
О доча пришла с автошколы,пошли экзамены обмывать,через 3 дня права будем получать,эх! жаль у неё уже был выпускной,вот бы с классной прикололись над ребятишками! :Girl Blum2:  А вот выпуску 2015,можно сказать,что крупно повезло!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> не не таккричу голосом Джигурды-ЭТО  ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Таня, я тоже отвечу голосом Джигурды: СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЛИЧНЫЙ ОТЗЫВ!!!!!  :Grin:  Тебе и твоим гостям желаем получить удовольствие от Телепатии, а твоей доче - ни гвоздя, ни жезла! ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## дюймовка

получила-спасибо!
мне понравилось!завтра опробую на юбилее
люблю когда никакого текста-включил и пусть хохочут-отрываются
вот бы всю программу из таких игровушек.....намёк поняли?
два в одном-отличная застолка и без проблем на танцпол...
особенно для сидячих товарищей-самое то!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> мне понравилось!


Нина, как мы и рассчитывали, интрига получилась приятной! :Smile3: 



> вот бы всю программу из таких игровушек.....намёк поняли?


Мы об этом подумаем. Может быть, еще напишем что-нибудь подобное. :Yes4: 



> отличная застолка и без проблем на танцпол...
> особенно для сидячих товарищей-самое то!


Вы правы. Многие коллеги испытывают трудности с сидячими компаниями и выводом публики на танцпол. Телепатия - это как раз тот номер, который с легкостью решит этот вопрос. :Party:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, ребята!!!! Николай, Наталья! Оббила все ладошки!!! Браво!!! Блок просто идеален для выпускного! Тем более что прописан он лица Мужчины преподавателя и от женского лица!!! Универсальность очень нужна!!! А вот завтра первая обкатка на свадьбе! Надеюсь крики браво прокричу и в следующем своем отзыве! Так же как и многие форумчане - активная поклонница вашего таланта! Благодарю за шикарные подарки в виде вашего неиссякаемого творчества! Дальнейших вам успехов и почаще радуйте нас, вашими шедеврами!!! :Tender:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте, Николай! Отправила Вам только что платёж за "Телепатию" Мне нужен вариант для классного руководителя- женщины.Буду очень рада воспользоваться вашим материалом.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Оббила все ладошки!!! Браво!!!


Мариночка, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Сильно не оббей ладошки - они тебе еще пригодятся!  :Grin: 



> Надеюсь крики браво прокричу и в следующем своем отзыве!


Крики "Браво" можно прокричать голосом Джигурды!  :Yahoo: 



> Вам только что платёж за "Телепатию" Мне нужен вариант для классного руководителя- женщины.


Здравствуйте, Елена! Ссылку выслал в личку. Встречайте! :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

Ух ты!!! Вот это подарок!!! У меня сегодня молодожёны, которые ничего не хотят делать, думала, как обыграть все моменты, как вовремя, ребята!!! Сегодня им ничего и не нужно будет делать, за них всё сделали *Николай и Наталья*!!! Я в щастьи просто  :Yahoo:  Потому что, иду во-первых, в очень маленькую компанию в 10 человек, во-вторых, двое из них молодые, которые ничего не хотят, а в-третьих компания повторная и тут ТАКОЕ!!!!  :Vah: 
Да ещё и в трёх экземплярах на разные мероприятия, да ещё и от разных лиц. Ну, ребята, не перестаёте удивлять своей трудоспособностью, оригинальностью и необычностью и самое главное КАЧЕСТВОМ!!!!  :Ok:  На треке к выпускному, прям прослезилась в конце)))) А в понедельник юбилей и там впишется  :Ok:  СПАСИБО!!!! Творите, вытворяйте, удивляйте. Ваш материал настолько прост в применении, а самое главное всегда становиться любимым)))) А если тебе нравиться номер, то и гостям ты сможешь преподнести его с азартом и интересом!!! Я вам ещё не говорила??? Я вас просто обожаю!!!!!))))УДАЧИ!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> У меня сегодня молодожёны, которые ничего не хотят делать, думала, как обыграть все моменты, как вовремя, ребята!!! Сегодня им ничего и не нужно будет делать, за них всё сделали Николай и Наталья!!! Я в щастьи просто


Ира, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Мы рады, что Телепатия тебе понравилась и сразу пригодилась! :Ok: 



> Я вам ещё не говорила??? Я вас просто обожаю!!!!!))))УДАЧИ!!!!


Мы тебя тоже любим и обожаем! Беги на свою свадьбу и телепатируй! Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, начинаем телепать! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Беги на свою свадьбу и телепатируй! Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, начинаем телепать!


 :Taunt:  Оттелепала!  :Ok:   :Grin:  Отчитываюсь!

Номер прекрасно вписался в конце первого стола, когда все с такой радостью побежали фотографироваться с молодыми, а после я пригласила их на первый танец. Ребят, спасибо ещё раз за такой подарок, беру в работу с огромным удовольствием, мне очень понравилось!)))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребят, спасибо ещё раз за такой подарок, беру в работу с огромным удовольствием, мне очень понравилось!)))


Нам нравится, что тебе нравится! :Grin:  Кроме свадебного есть еще варианты для выпускного и Дня рождения. Бери в работу все и побольше!  :Derisive:

----------


## Dimona

*Привет мои роднули!!!*
итак  после приобретенного хочу написать рецензию:
1. Реквизит  - стул лист и ручка, это лучший реквизит который может быть, так как стул уже есть, а ручку и листик принести не сложно "+"
2. Номер записан как всегда очень качественно и при прослушивании не трудно улавливать смысл, тк темп  говорящего выдержан очень удачно и не тараторит и не тормозит. "+"
3. Разные варианты, тоже супер продумано, даже если учительница с выпускного, чудным образом окажется на свадьбе у своих учеников, номер будет звучать по разному, как будто индивидуально записанный. "+"
4. Подойдет для разных видов компаний, для веселых и на все согласных это будет *ШОУ*, для спокойных застолка, а для тормозов (простите за мой французский) времяпрепровождения. "+"
5. Возможность сочетания с другими номерами - *ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ*. ведь продолжить можно и барыней, или продолжить дискотекой, флешмобом, путешествием по странам в поезде и тд.  "+"
*ИТОГО*: 5 плюсиков ("+")по каждому пункту

Предлагаю поразмыслить, для тех у кого уже есть этот момент, чем эффектно перейти на следующий этап....

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> итак  после приобретенного хочу написать рецензию:


Лилечка, спасибо за отзыв! Сколько читаю твои отзывы - столько удивляюсь и восхищаюсь твоей логикой и прагматизмом! Все по полочкам, все с плюсиками! :Grin:

----------


## велюни

Спешу с отчетом!) Я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей этого шикарного блока!!!! Приобрела его за 3 часа до юбилея и взяла сразу в работу,т.к. учить ничего не надо,реквизит - ерунда, а эмоций море!!!!!!!! Юбиляр у нас был скромный, но на этом блоке он отличился, сделал все так, будто мы с ним репетировали!!!!!! Весь зал участвовал!!!!!! А в финал,это мега-класс,все на танцполе и тут, тадам ,вписался блок Окрыленной Иринки -Любимчик юбиляра. Гости довольны,а я счастлива. Блок мне очень пришелся по душе!!!! Планирую рассмотреть у НИКИ еще блоки и думаю,что непрогадаю! Спасибо,Вам Николай!!! Действительно КЛАССНО!!!! Кто еще думает брать или нет,не думайте хватайте,пока не разобрали!))))))))))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей этого шикарного блока!!!! Приобрела его за 3 часа до юбилея и взяла сразу в работу,т.к. учить ничего не надо,реквизит - ерунда, а эмоций море!!!!!!!!


Люба, спасибо за отзыв! Мы рады, что Телепатия сразу пригодилась и была в тему! :Smile3: 



> Планирую рассмотреть у НИКИ еще блоки и думаю,что непрогадаю!


Заходите, мы будем рады любому Вашему выбору! :Yes4:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Не буду кричать голосом Джигурды.Своим голосом кричу: Класс!Класс!Класс!
И ругаю,ругаю себя! Ребята, вы же прислали несколько дней назад.Я же ж уже бы три раза успела людей порадовать.Просто открыть некогда было.Простите, любимые мои!
Уже 24го апреля будет премьера!!! Ура!!! Спасибо огромное вам, Наташа и Колечка! Все как и всегда: интересно,весело,профессионально!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

> Планирую рассмотреть у НИКИ еще блоки и думаю,что непрогадаю!


Точно не прогадаешь!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Уже 24го апреля будет премьера!!! Ура!!! Спасибо огромное вам, Наташа и Колечка! Все как и всегда: интересно,весело,профессионально!!


Анечка, спасибо за отзыв! Мы уверены, что премьера пройдет отлично!  :Yes4:  У нас премьера прошла на УРА! При том, что гости были сидячие, Телепатия стала самым ярким номером! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НАПОМИНАЕМ, ЧТО ДО КОНЦА АПРЕЛЬСКИХ СКИДОК НА "ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ" ОСТАЛОСЬ 10 ДНЕЙ! СЛЕДИТЕ ЗА АКЦИЯМИ И СКИДКАМИ В НОВОСТЯХ!*
[img]http://*********ru/6876240.jpg[/img]

----------


## Марина Миг

Друзья, это просто фантастика!!! Вот это даааа! Меня эмоции распирают! Я уже представила, КАК это будет на выпускном, на юбилее! Просто супер! А вот КАК это будет на свадьбе - узнаю уже в эту субботу! Ну, это эмоции ))) Они у меня всегда впереди планеты всей ))) Теперь по делу ))) Кто меня знает, в курсе, что логика - мое слабое звено (потому как эмоции впереди бегут), поэтому все блоки стараюсь заранее логично выстроить, иначе бядааа. А "Телепатия" - это такой универсальный момент! Красиво, интересно впишется в любой праздник! При этом с юмором, необычно и, как всегда у Ники+ - качественно! 
Коля, Наташа, спасибо вам огромное, просто ОГРОМЕННОЕ за этот чудо-момент!!! Мои аплодисменты!  :Yahoo:

----------


## любаша 76

> Телепатия стала самым ярким номером!


Даже нисколечко не сомневаюсь! 
И я к великому счастью стала обладательницей такого чудесного подарка!
Коля, Наташенька! Какие вы молодцы! После отзывов Лили трудно что-то добавить, подписываюсь под каждым ее плюсом, незря вы - Ники +, ох незряяяяяяяяяя! :Ok:  Качество записи не перестает меня удивлять. 
Ээээээххххххххх, в прошлую субботу был юбилей на 15 челов, как раз бы вписалась ваша телепатия. Обязательно возьму в работу! Низкий вам поклон!

----------


## Славина

Так, а я сегодня обкатала номер ещё и на юбилее и также прокатил классно, как и на свадьбе!!!! Не устану благодарить ребят, за такие номера! Спасибо!!!! Впереди ещё свадьбы и выпускной, эх, потелепатируем  :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Вот это да!!! Сколько вкусных отзывов скопилось!  :Yahoo:  Мариночка, Любочка, Ирочка - спасибо, дорогие наши, за то, что не оставили нас без внимания и написали своем мнение о Телепатии!  :Thank You2:  Нам очень, очень и очень приятно, что вам понравилось! В честь вас троих - троекратное ура и громкие фанфары!!!  :Laie 33:

----------


## валерия-нка

Застолочка очень понравилась,с движениями,юбиляр в центре внимания,эта вещичка будет работать долго,ну или пока у нас есть Джигурда,хотя....его можно и отрезать,если что.Николай,Наталья СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Валерия, большое спасибо за отзыв! Джигурду обрезать и отрезать пока не будем! А дальше посмотрим на его эпатажное поведение... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> пока у нас есть Джигурда,хотя....его можно и отрезать,если что


Даже если Джигурды и не будет, его голос всё равно будет звучат в голове по памяти, а в номере это наверное самый ржачный момент, когда все орут имя виновника голосом Джигурды!  :Taunt:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, полностью согласен! Голос Джигурды - это один из самых запоминающихся и узнаваемых голосов современного шоу-бизнеса. У некоторых он звучит в голове, а у меня уже сидит в печенках... :Taunt:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Уж неделя минула,как я опробовала ваш очередной шедевр,Наташа и Коля!Как всегда, все выверено до мелочей!   Дед Морозовы пожелания   два года подряд выручают,   и не один год еще  блистать будут, главное, чтоб компании-не повторки.  Провела новый   ваш, ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ    для мужчины!!!В принципе-реакцию знала наперед-все так и случилось!   Что   именинник  желал-все выполнили! А именинник,  уже, если честно, хорошенький был, но как играл!!!Жду-недождусь   попробовать   другие   варианты, ведь у вас на все случаи жизни!Жду свадьбу и выпускной и  еще наверно, на своем собственном юбилее   сделаю...САМА СЕБЕ)  Спасибо,  ребята!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Уж неделя минула,как я опробовала ваш очередной шедевр,Наташа и Коля!


Людочка, спасибо за отзыв! Если ты считаешь, что Телепатия - это шедевр, пусть так и будет!  :Grin:  


> А именинник,  уже, если честно, хорошенький был, но как играл!!!


"Хорошенький" именинник сыграет даже лучше, чем "неподогретый".  :Yes4: 



> Жду свадьбу и выпускной и  еще наверно, на своем собственном юбилее   сделаю...САМА СЕБЕ)


Если у тебя к юбилею возникнут новые пожелания - придется дописывать. Только чур, чтобы желания были приличные! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

А я снова с отчётом!)))))))))) Я вам ещё не надоела?   :Taunt:  Так удачно попала в струю с праздниками и телепатией и с тех пор телепаю, телепаю и все ржут и ржут, а сегодня так вообще!  :Grin:  Спасибо, ребята!))))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> с тех пор телепаю, телепаю


Ира, ты нам не надоела. Всегда приятно прочитать еще один положительный отчет. Продолжай телепать в том же духе! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> "Хорошенький" именинник сыграет даже лучше, чем "неподогретый".


а у меня не получилось опробывать,Коль, к сожалению, моя вчерашняя юбилярыня -женщина после инсульта, плохо говорящая, плохо держащая ручку в руках...поэтому не рискнула с нею потелепать... :Meeting: Буду ждать следующего праздника. :Aga:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Буду ждать следующего праздника


Таня, мы тоже надеемся, что на следующем празднике ты потелепаешь и, вместе с гостями, получишь удовольствие от номера! :Smile3:

----------


## Толичек

Всем приветик! 25 го в субботу провел телепатию. Юбиляр оказался мужиком с чувством юмора. Понял все с полуслова.  Кода он играл, народ катался. Короче-ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ -КЛАСС 

[IMG]http://*********ru/6943687.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеся Лад

Здравствуйте Николай! Хочу приобрести вашу игрушку "Телепатия" для Свадьбы. (Жених и Невеста). Сегодня переведу денежку.на карту Сбербанка. Хорошо? 800 руб.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Олеся! Жду перевод.  :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля и Наташа ! Хочу выразить огромную благодарность за ваш труд и талант !!!  Уже два года я с удовольствием пользовалась вашим творением  " Пожелания Деда Мороза ". И как же я обрадовалась когда получила очередной номер для ленивой ведущей ... провела на свадьбе .. была маленькая компания и смеялись и время прошло и вытянула всех на танцы.. шикарный номер !!! рекомендую всем  номер " ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ " !!! ЯРКО и ВЕСЕЛО !!!!!


Люда, мы рады, что тебе пришлась по вкусу Телепатия! Я бы не сказал, что ты ленивая ведущая, но этот номер действительно не требует никаких усилий. Включил аудиотрек и наслаждайся! :Smile3:

----------


## koluchka

Ребята, Наташа и Коля, и от меня спасибо!!! Причем огромное!!! Блок идет на ура!  все очень просто , но необычно! Я уже отписалась в другой темке вашей, что телепатия- несколько необычный момент для нас, ведущих.. у нас все больше анимашки, хлопалки, кричалки.. а тут новый формат. и это радует! спасибо и низкий поклон!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Леночка, спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Я уже писал в нашей мастерской, повторюсь и здесь. Телепатия подходит не только для ведущих, которые работают в стиле Камеди клаб, но и для ведущих, которые работают в классическом стиле. Так что, номер оригинальный и универсальный. :Yes4:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

И я хочу отметиться!!!
СПАСИБО вам, Наташа и Николай, за такую шикарную фишку!!!
Успела опробовать на двух юбилеях, тем более таких завальных по энергетике гостей.
Один юбилей был женский, 70 лет! Понятно, что особо движухой не отличался, потому что в основном гости были возрастные! А юбилярша... вот знаете, иногда думаю, как мало человеку для счастья надо.... Она так удивлялась и умилялась по-детски.... У нее стояли слезы в глазах... Потому что все выполняли то, что она (вроде как САМА) как раз и хотела!!! А когда в завершении все гости ринулись к ней на фотосессию, у нее потекли слезы по щекам!!!
Вот за эти слезы радости и счастья я вам так благодарна!!! Что не передать словами!
А другой юбилей был мужской! Тоже небольшая компания. Мужчина приехал в наш город ради этого юбилея, не был очень давно, предполагал, что гостей будет человек 30, а пришли всего 15!!!
И тоже его телепатия просто потрясла!!!
А чужая компания, сидевшая тоже в зале.... вот сила слова!!! Тоже выполняла его приказы!!! И всем было так весело!!! После телепатии та чужая компания стала принимать участие во всех наших безобразиях! И видно было, что им нравится! А юбиляр-то как был доволен! Вроде как будто они тоже в числе его гостей!!!
Еще раз вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Желаю вам интересных творческих идей! Больше заказов! Пусть у вас все будет ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Еще раз вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
> Желаю вам интересных творческих идей! Больше заказов! Пусть у вас все будет ХОРОШО!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за такой яркий и развернутый отзыв! Пусть у всех нас все будет ХОРОШО!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своими впечатлениями: телепатию провела два раза на свадьбе - все просто замечательно! То, что нужно, на мой взгляд - и молодожены особо не напрягаются, и гостям весело и интересно. У меня этот конкурс очень гармонично вписался в окончание первого застольного блока и плавно перетекает в танцевальную часть. И, пользуясь случаем, хотела бы еще выразить свое восхищение номером "Хоп на-най-на", который находится в свободном доступе: тоже опробовала дважды, и оба раза просто супер! Актеров подбирала из самых активных гостей, и они, надо сказать, зажгли по полной- причем и гости, и сами актеры получили огромное удовольствие от процесса (во втором случае это была семейная пара, состоящая в браке, и они показали, как это все происходит в их обычной жизни))). Спасибо авторам за эти шедевры!

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!!!! 
Да телепатия -это классно!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> То, что нужно, на мой взгляд - и молодожены особо не напрягаются, и гостям весело и интересно. У меня этот конкурс очень гармонично вписался в окончание первого застольного блока и плавно перетекает в танцевальную часть.


Ира, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Телепатия так и задумывалась, как окончание первого застольного блока с переходом через общую фотографию в первый танцевальный блок.  :Yes4: 



> И, пользуясь случаем, хотела бы еще выразить свое восхищение номером "Хоп на-най-на", который находится в свободном доступе: тоже опробовала дважды, и оба раза просто супер!


Хоп на-най-на - это неоднократно опробованный номер. Особенно удачно он проходит у семейных пар, которые живут вместе уже не один год. Номер о наболевшем, так сказать... :Derisive: 



> Да телепатия -это классно!!!!!


Толик, нам очень приятно, что Телепатия у тебя продолжает проходить классно. Пусть так и будет в дальнейшем! :Yahoo:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Добрый вечер! Хотела бы приобрести "Телепатию". Подскажите, как вам оплатить.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Подскажите, как вам оплатить.


Здравствуйте! Реквизиты для оплаты выложены здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524502
Было бы удобнее, если бы Вы оплатили на карту Сбербанка. Не забудьте указать, какую именно Телепатию Вы хотите приобрести.

----------


## Larisa_bk

Добрый день! Только что оплатила Телепатию . Нужно для свадьбы. Прошу на почту сбросить lora.bk@mail.ru   Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Только что оплатила Телепатию


Лариса, выслал ссылки для скачивания и в личку, и на имейл. Встречайте! :Smile3: 



> Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество


Всегда пожалуйста! Мы рады, что Вы остановили свой выбор на наших номерах! :Yahoo:

----------


## любаша 76

Вчера был выпускной у 9 классников! Провела Телепатию! Я так и знала  :Yahoo:  я нисколечко в вас, в вашем таланте,  мои хорошие , не сомневалась! Номер защел на УРАААААААА! Детей было очень трудно расшевелить........... А тут классная - с актерскими способностями - молодец, все внимательно слушают и выполняют, а уж каааааааааак орали Джугурдууууууууу! Коля! Наташенька! Огромное вам спасибо!
К своему стыду "Хоп-на-на най!" не знаю. Побегу искать..........

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Номер зашел на УРАААААААА!


Любонька, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Не стесняйся погонять еще свадебный и юбилейный варианты Телепатии. Они тоже пройдут на УРА! Сами пробовали... :Derisive: 



> К своему стыду "Хоп-на-на най!" не знаю. Побегу искать..........


Далеко не бегай. Этот номер является частью программы Время, которую мы выложили в нашей мастерской:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4975946

----------


## Славина

> Номер защел на УРАААААААА!


У меня было два выпускных в этом году и тоже ждала с нетерпением, когда же я смогу внедрить телепатию в свою программу, на остальных праздниках уже с успехом обкатала  :Ok:  Так вот на первом выпускном пришлось провести, как финальную точку и хочу сказать, попала в яблочко!!! После общего фото пошёл заключительный блок. Мне тааак нравится "Телепатия"  :Tender:  впрочем, как и всё, что делают Коля и Наташа. СПАСИБО, ребят!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Так вот на первом выпускном пришлось провести, как финальную точку и хочу сказать, попала в яблочко!!! После общего фото пошёл заключительный блок.


Ира, спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Хотя Телепатия задумывалась для первого блока, мы тоже проводили ее в разных блоках и эффект всегда был отличный! :Yahoo: 



> Мне тааак нравится "Телепатия"  впрочем, как и всё, что делают Коля и Наташа. СПАСИБО, ребят!!!


Пожалуйста, Ирочка! Пусть Телепатия и другие наши номера неизменно приносят тебе и твоим гостям только великолепное настроение! :Ok:

----------


## любаша 76

> Далеко не бегай.


ОООООООО!  А то я по поисковику пробую и  тщетно! А ты тут как тут! Всегда на чеку. Спасибище тебе огромное!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибище тебе огромное!


Многие форумчане заинтересовались этим номером, поэтому ссылочка получилась коллективная. :Grin:

----------


## катерина333

Провела на свадьбе телепатию!!! это был сюрприз для молдых))Гости все выполняли)) Очень понравилось!!!!!!!!!!Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Катерина, спасибо за отзыв! :Smile3:  Мы тоже часто проводим Телепатию в виде сюрприза. Вызываем виновников торжества на сцену и прямо перед проведением номера объясняем, что нужно делать. По сути, номер так и задумывался. :Yes4:

----------


## катерина333

у меня так и прошло)) гости окликнулись на раз))) мне очень понравилось! Ваши записи всегда супер!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ваши записи всегда супер!


Спасибо! Стараемся делать качественные записи, чтобы наши номера всегда были на высоком уровне! :Smile3:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! Вчера очередной раз провёл ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ. Прошло просто супер. Чуть позже выложу фото отчёт. Коля и Наташа спасибо вам большое. :040:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Прошло просто супер. Чуть позже выложу фото отчёт. Коля и Наташа спасибо вам большое.


Толик, большое пожалуйста! :Grin: С нетерпением ждем фотографии! :Yahoo:

----------


## Толичек

5184x3456(5.67 MB)
Фотохостинг

----------


## Толичек

Как обещал отчет о "Телепатии"

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Как обещал отчет о "Телепатии"


Вот это - другое дело! С фотками стало понятнее, что происходит во время номера и чем все завершается. Спасибо, Толик! :Ok:

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, давайте я тоже свои 5 копеек вставлю))) Все видео выставлять не имеет смысла. Но, чтобы стало понятнее тем, кто будет покупать ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ, как прописан диалог https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPpkkum4m3k

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, давайте я тоже свои 5 копеек вставлю)))


Сергей, большое спасибо за Ваши 5 копеек!  :Grin:  Это финал Телепатии для юбилея. Мы счастливы, что Телепатия все больше внедряется в массы! Напоследок маленький совет: при написании сообщения ссылка на видео загружается в окошке с кинолентой (вверху на функционале). Тогда будет не просто ссылка, а само видео. Еще раз спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Предлагаем Вашему вниманию фото Телепатии, которую мы проводили на юбилее. Гости активно реагировали и участвовали во всех действиях, которые предлагались в аудиотреке, да и сама юбилярша вела себя артистично и активно подыгрывала.  :Smile3: 

[img]http://*********net/7187291.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7188315.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7185243.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7186267.jpg[/img]

----------


## Вятушка

Хочу сказать спасибо Николаю за такую необычную интересную застольную фишечку!!!!!! Проводила на двух свадьбах, гости реагируют правильно и активно! Но моё мнение, молодые должны быть в курсе происходящего, то есть надо заранее им показать хотя бы фрагмент из Уральских пельменей, чтобы они подыгрывали. Выкладываю кусочек видео с этого блока, чтобы было более понятно! Николай, если это нельзя делать, то удалите! Желаю вам дальнейшего творческого вдохновения и успехов!!!!! Вы очень крутые и талантливые!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу сказать спасибо Николаю за такую необычную интересную застольную фишечку!!!!!!


Вита, благодарим за отзыв! :Smile3:  Кстати, спасибо можно сказать не только мне, но и Наталье... :Yes4: 



> Но моё мнение, молодые должны быть в курсе происходящего, то есть надо заранее им показать хотя бы фрагмент из Уральских пельменей, чтобы они подыгрывали.


Если есть время и желание, то можно показать. Мы просто заранее объясняем, что нужно делать и молодожены либо именинники активно подыгрывают. 



> Выкладываю кусочек видео с этого блока, чтобы было более понятно!


Кусочек видео - это не весь номер. Пусть коллегам будет понятнее. :Yes4: 



> Желаю вам дальнейшего творческого вдохновения и успехов!!!!! Вы очень крутые и талантливые!!!!


Спасибо за такую высокую оценку нашего труда! Желаем Вам отличного настроения и благодарных клиентов! :Ok:

----------


## ewa.elik

Николай, а можно использовать Телепатию на корпоративе???????????

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ольга, Телепатию на корпоративе использовать не получится, т.к. номер предполагает присутствие виновников торжества - юбиляров или молодоженов.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Долгожданное фото со свадьбы Антона и Любови Гордеевых. Одна из лучших Телепатий и, пожалуй, лучшая свадьба сезона! :Ok: 

[img]http://*********su/6607929.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6595641.jpg[/img]

----------


## ludmiladornhof

*Николай Бугаков*, 
Николай здравствуйте а телепатия еще  актупльна за 800 руб....если да... то я приобрету...
Суважением Людмила

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Людмила! Акционная стоимость Телепатии, о которой Вы говорите, была актуальна в прошлом году, когда номер только появился. Возможно, по согласованию с хозяйкой форума Мариной, в будущем мы еще организуем какие-нибудь акции. Всему свое время. :Smile3:

----------


## ludmiladornhof

*Николай Бугаков*, 
Здравствуйте если я вам за телепатию завтра перечислю деньги....смогу ли я её получить в пятницу?
Мне нужно в субботу этот номер.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Людмила! Конечно сможете! :Yes4:

----------


## ludmiladornhof

*Николай Бугаков*, 
Добрый день я так  понимаю ,что моё сообщение не дошло..Я бы хотела знать если я сегодня или самое позднее завтра перечислю деньги за телепатию.Могу я её к субботе получить ....?Я понимаю времени совсем мало ....но очень нужно

----------


## ludmiladornhof

*Николай Бугаков*, 
Дико извеняюсь...сообщение дошло ..и вы со мне даже ответили.Спасибо.тогда начинаю действовать.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Людмила! Перевод пришел. Ссылочку ловите в личке. :Yes4:

----------


## svet-lala

всем, здравствуйте. меня зовут Светлана. перед выпускными приобрела Телепатию, сказать что понравилось -ничего не сказать. Классные учителя (я в двух школах проводила) моментально подхватили идею, сидели с умным видом, чего то изображали. Выпускники и родители хохотали. а как кинулись фотографироваться, обниматься-даже слезы на глазах выступили. и потом именно за этот блок отдельно благодарили. Николай-Вам спасибо огромное за бездну талантов, которыми Вы щедро делитесь. И пусть они не иссякнут. очень хочу теперь для свадьбы телепатию приобрести. Еще раз - спасибо!!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (11.07.2016), Николай Бугаков (05.07.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> всем, здравствуйте. меня зовут Светлана. перед выпускными приобрела Телепатию, сказать что понравилось -ничего не сказать.


Здравствуйте, Светлана! Спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что вам и вашим гостям понравилась Телепатия! :Ok: 



> очень хочу теперь для свадьбы телепатию приобрести. Еще раз - спасибо!!!


Не вопрос! Обращайтесь! :Smile3:

----------


## Ирина06121979

> Номер прекрасно вписался в конце первого стола, когда все с такой радостью побежали фотографироваться с молодыми, а после я пригласила их на первый танец. Ребят, спасибо ещё раз за такой подарок, беру в работу с огромным удовольствием, мне очень понравилось!)))


Можно я еще раз Вас поблагодарю?!) Применяю точно также, в конце первого стола, перед первым танцем молодоженов. И я нисколько не преувеличу, если скажу, что с момента приобретения этого замечательного номера, еще ни одна свадьба, проведенная мной, не прошла без него! Подходит абсолютно для любых молодоженов - как активных, так и наоборот, а от ведущего вообще минимум действий. Суперррр!!! Спасибо огромное!

----------

Наталья Стадник (30.08.2016), Николай Бугаков (27.08.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Можно я еще раз Вас поблагодарю?!)


Конечно можно! Очень приятно! :Grin: 



> Подходит абсолютно для любых молодоженов - как активных, так и наоборот, а от ведущего вообще минимум действий. Суперррр!!! Спасибо огромное!


Действительно, активные молодожены и юбиляры обыгрывают этот номер по полной, а не очень активных удается расшевелить. Огромное пожалуйста! Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## ЯЛана77

Николай, спасибо большое за ссылочки)))  все скачала - обязательно использую! Радует, что все уже готово и ничего делать не нужно!)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо большое за ссылочки))) все скачала - обязательно использую! Радует, что все уже готово и ничего делать не нужно!)))


Светлана, смело используйте! :Yes4:  Радует, что к нам заходят не только опытные ведущие, но и новички :Ok:  Особенность наших номеров состоит в том, что мы стараемся максимально облегчить работу ведущего и сделать номер красочным и зрелищным. Еще наши номера отличаются музыкальностью, а также эксклюзивными аудиотреками, которые мы сами записываем. От вас требуется только подводка и комментарии в процессе номера, если будет желание. Во многих номерах все сделано за вас. Включайте аудиотрек и веселитесь вместе с публикой! :Grin: 
Кроме Телепатии вот еще некоторые из этих номеров:
Дефиле холостяков
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
Пожелания Деда Мороза
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775776
Футбольное дефиле
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
А пока вы,как новичок, осваиваетесь, приглашаю вас в нашу мастерскую, где все материалы выложены в свободном доступе. Уверен, что многое вам пригодится! :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=458

----------


## yurgesovna

ЭЭЭЭХХ! КООЛЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!! ну, когда ж ты  ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ ЮБИЛЕЙНУЮ  для тёток сделаешь?нууу,НЕ ХВАТАЕТ этой репризки на женском ДР!!!!!!!ПОДМОГА ОБАЛДЕННАЯ! фотограф те ручки-ножки целует за то, что ему не приходится собирать всех на общее фото, да и тебе динамику проведения не перерезает, когда ему в голову взбредёт собрать всех , а ты и понятия не имеешь о том, что он задумал и влезет обязательно в самый неподходящий момент...это тебе и общий выход на танцполе...  это тебе и "спевки" за столом( я там чуток переделала- вставила "ДОПОЙ ПЕСНЮ") и СОЛО ЮБИЛЯРА-ничего делать ему не надо, а выход запоминающийся всем! и гости все задействованы!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

> ну, когда ж ты ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ ЮБИЛЕЙНУЮ для тёток сделаешь?нууу,НЕ ХВАТАЕТ этой репризки на женском ДР!!!!!!!ПОДМОГА ОБАЛДЕННАЯ!



*yurgesovna*,  а как же это? Или другое надо?




> «Телепатия. Юбилей (День рождения). Женщина»

----------

yurgesovna (22.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ЭЭЭЭХХ! КООЛЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!! ну, когда ж ты ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ ЮБИЛЕЙНУЮ для тёток сделаешь?





> а как же это? Или другое надо?


Собрались в этой теме две Ирочки. Становлюсь между вами и загадываю желание! :Grin: 
Юргесовна, Славина права! Ты, наша дорогая торопыга, впопыхах не увидела, что есть Телепатия для женского юбилея. Даже есть фотоотчет! :Smile3: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5061347

----------

yabloko-tv (29.09.2016), yurgesovna (22.09.2016)

----------


## ludmiladornhof

А пойдёт телепатия молодоженов для серебрянной свадьбы?

----------

yurgesovna (22.09.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А пойдёт телепатия молодоженов для серебрянной свадьбы?


Людмила, свадебная Телепатия подойдет для любой свадьбы, в том числе и для серебряной  :Yes4:

----------

yurgesovna (22.09.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> *yurgesovna*,  а как же это? Или другое надо?


КАК ТРУДНО БЫТЬ ТУПОРЫЛЫМ, ДА, ЕЩЁ И НА ПОСЛЕДНЕМ ГОДУ ЖИЗНИ!!!!!!!! ПОЗОР МОИМ СЕДИИИНААМ!  я ж это имеююю!!!!!! НАСКАЧИВАЮ ФФСЁ И ЗАБУДУУ!!!!  склероз... пАнЫмАшЬ!!!!!

----------


## Н@т@ли

Доброго времени суток, Николай. Хотела бы приобрести у Вас "Телепатию. Юбилей женщины". Сколько это будет стоить. Как произвести оплату.
Спасибо большое за ответ.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Доброго времени суток, Николай. Хотела бы приобрести у Вас "Телепатию. Юбилей женщины". Сколько это будет стоить. Как произвести оплату.
> Спасибо большое за ответ.


Здравствуйте, Наталья! Стоимость Телепатии для женского юбилея не изменилась и составляет 1000 руб. Оплату можно произвести на карту Сбербанка РФ 63900277 9018129421

----------


## Н@т@ли

Добрый вечер, Николай. 
Я произвела оплату через Сбербанк онлайн.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый вечер, Николай. 
> Я произвела оплату через Сбербанк онлайн.


Здравствуйте, Наталья! Спасибо за покупку! Ссылку выслал в личку  :Yes4:

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Здравствуйте, уважаемые авторы! На выходных в очередной раз провел вашу "Телепатию". Этот конкурсный блок у меня всегда проходит с большим успехом на свадьбах и юбилеях! Каждый раз, когда мне нужно ярко завершить первый стол, как-то выделить молодоженов или юбиляров и вывести потом гостей на общее фото я включаю "Телепатию". Действует безотказно! Особенно, если они артистичные и подыгрывают. Еще я понял, что ведущий должен тоже участвовать и делать то, о чем говориться - аплодировать, подпевать и двигатся. Тогда на своем примере он вдохновляет весь зал и получается атмосфера единения. На носу первые новогодники. В предыдущем году с успехом проводил ваши "Пожелания Деда Мороза". По структуре и воплощению эти номера похожи. Предвкушаю очередной успех от проведения "Пожеланий ДМ" на корпоративах! Спасибо за творчество и фонтан идей! Пишите новые конкурсы, которые радуют ведущих и гостей!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые авторы! На выходных в очередной раз провел вашу "Телепатию". Этот конкурсный блок у меня всегда проходит с большим успехом на свадьбах и юбилеях! Каждый раз, когда мне нужно ярко завершить первый стол, как-то выделить молодоженов или юбиляров и вывести потом гостей на общее фото я включаю "Телепатию". Действует безотказно! Особенно, если они артистичные и подыгрывают.


Здравствуйте, Валерий! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что Телепатия действует безотказно! :Yahoo: 



> Еще я понял, что ведущий должен тоже участвовать и делать то, о чем говориться - аплодировать, подпевать и двигатся. Тогда на своем примере он вдохновляет весь зал и получается атмосфера единения.


Конечно, в любом конкурсе или репризе, даже если это аудиофайл, ведущий должен принимать участие в той или иной степени :Yes4:  



> На носу первые новогодники. В предыдущем году с успехом проводил ваши "Пожелания Деда Мороза". По структуре и воплощению эти номера похожи. Предвкушаю очередной успех от проведения "Пожеланий ДМ" на корпоративах!


Валерий, могу Вам порекомендовать еще несколько блоков, которые украсят Вашу новогоднюю программу:
Птица счастья. Можно использовать, как универсальный блок, который также пригодится в году Петуха:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
Симорон. Универсальный и новогодний блок:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
Новогодний генератор тостов. Можно использовать отдельным блоком, либо на протяжении всей программы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320




> Спасибо за творчество и фонтан идей! Пишите новые конкурсы, которые радуют ведущих и гостей!


Спасибо на добром слове! Желаю отличных праздников, которые будут приносить только положительные эмоции! :Ok:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ.... ЭТО что-то!!!
не проходит НИ ОДНОГО моего праздника без нее!!!! 
Нуууу..... универсальная фишка!!!
Вот еееее.... Классно заходит тогда, когда вроде и первая эйфория от праздника прошла!!! НО... хочется чего-нибудь ЭДАКОГО!!!
Прости меня, Коля... Вернее... просите меня, мои дорогие гости... что я этот ШЕДЕВР держала в закромах!!! Совсем чуть-чуть!!! Ну, я ведь женщина)))) Мне надо, чтобы обновка отлежалась!!!!)))
И вот... готовясь к новому торжеству я с благоговением достала гениальную ВЕЩЬ от Ники+... 
ребята! вот бывает так.... заиграла красками... А какая фишка для организации фотосессии.... а какая фишка для минуты СЛАВЫ для героев торжества!!! А для начала танцевальной паузы....  Ой, а для НОВОГОДНЕГО корпа..... Ну, вот - ШЕДЕВР.. ИИииииии ОЧЕНЬ универсальный!!!
СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Уже гоняю год... и не устала!!!
 :Drag 03:  :061:  :Laie 22:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2016)

----------


## Aniani

Опробовала на юбилее!БЛЕСТЯЩЕ!юбилярше было так интересно, что дальше будет!)))) гости! сидели в самом начале  как столбы.(шикарный ресторан, а гости... ну оочень простые люди. да  еще управляющий с дамой... умудрялись шастать туда сюда и сидеть за барной стойкой ... в одежде... ну прям ... атасссс) а вот после телепатии...  фото получились шикарные! гости как миленькие все делали и с удовольствием!  потом сделала Многие лета, погадали слова пропуски  в музыкальных пожеланиях! ЗАШЛО ШИКАРНО! и...   в итоге... пришел трезвый гость! тут - то Алкотестер и включили! Николай, не знаю что вы чувствовали 7 января, но я вас систематически вспоминала и исключительно с благодарностью!)) сегодня поздравляли ну очень солидную даму. с ну очень... ну ооочень виповскими гостями... И ВНОВЬ ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ ПОШЛА ШИКАРНО!!!!! огромное спасибо! такая разная публика и так великолепно прошло! а что еще новенькое нас ждет? ХОЧУ!)))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.01.2017)

----------


## Киссерюльчик

зДРАВСТВУЙТЕ .ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ ТОЖЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ.КАК ЭТО ЛУЧШЕ СДЕЛАТЬ НА СЕГОДНЯШНИЙ ДЕНЬ?

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Юлия! Способы приобретения Телепатии остались те же. Номер карты Сбербанка тот же. Подробнее можно прочитать в этом посте:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524502
Не забудьте указать, какую именно Телепатию Вы хотели бы приобрести

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ.... ЭТО что-то!!!
> не проходит НИ ОДНОГО моего праздника без нее!!!! 
> Нуууу..... универсальная фишка!!!
> Вот еееее.... Классно заходит тогда, когда вроде и первая эйфория от праздника прошла!!! НО... хочется чего-нибудь ЭДАКОГО!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что Телепатия прижилась и без нее у тебя не проходит ни одного праздника! :Ok: 



> Прости меня, Коля... Вернее... просите меня, мои дорогие гости... что я этот ШЕДЕВР держала в закромах!!! Совсем чуть-чуть!!! Ну, я ведь женщина)))) Мне надо, чтобы обновка отлежалась!!!!)))
> И вот... готовясь к новому торжеству я с благоговением достала гениальную ВЕЩЬ от Ники+...


Иногда так бывает. Номер должен отлежаться, в голове все должно сложиться, а вот тогда и можно проводить :Yes4: 



> ребята! вот бывает так.... заиграла красками... А какая фишка для организации фотосессии.... а какая фишка для минуты СЛАВЫ для героев торжества!!! А для начала танцевальной паузы.... Ну, вот - ШЕДЕВР.. ИИииииии ОЧЕНЬ универсальный!!!
> СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Уже гоняю год... и не устала!!!


Я уверен, что ты будешь гонять Телепатию еще долгое время. Продолжаем телепать! :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Опробовала на юбилее!БЛЕСТЯЩЕ!юбилярше было так интересно, что дальше будет!)))) гости! сидели в самом начале как столбы. а вот после телепатии... фото получились шикарные! гости как миленькие все делали и с удовольствием!


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Телепатия заводит даже самых сложных гостей. И всегда получаются отличные фото! :Ok: 



> потом сделала Многие лета, ЗАШЛО ШИКАРНО!


Этот номер тоже отлично проходит на юбилеях, особенно за вторым или третьим столом, с пожеланием в конце виновнику торжества Многая лета :Yes4: 



> пришел трезвый гость! тут - то Алкотестер и включили!


Алкотест отлично пойдет в связке со всем перечисленным выше. А под трезвого гостя обычно ставится последний трек с целью обезвредить трезвого шпиона :Grin: 



> Николай, не знаю что вы чувствовали 7 января, но я вас систематически вспоминала и исключительно с благодарностью!)) сегодня поздравляли ну очень солидную даму. с ну очень... ну ооочень виповскими гостями... И ВНОВЬ ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ ПОШЛА ШИКАРНО!!!!! огромное спасибо! такая разная публика и так великолепно прошло! а что еще новенькое нас ждет? ХОЧУ!)))))


В Рождество настроение было великолепное! :Ok:  У Ники плюс большие планы на будущее. Дай Бог, чтобы они осуществились! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017)

----------


## olya.pan

сколько стоит блок телепатия?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> хотелось бы приобрести ваши вкусняшки ,как оплатить через приват ? цена многая лета ?





> сколько стоит блок телепатия?


Здравствуйте, Ольга! Реквизиты Приватбанка и все нюансы оплаты выслал Вам в личку

----------


## olya.pan

Спасибо огромное за прекрасный интересный материал !Все задания для гостей просты и  веселы , обязательно буду постоянным клиентом ,

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.03.2017)

----------


## ludmiladornhof

....Телепатию приобрела ещё в прошлом году.Использую почти на каждом юбилее....Проходит весело и дружно...Особенно если именниник или иммениница атистичные...

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо огромное за прекрасный интересный материал !Все задания для гостей просты и веселы , обязательно буду постоянным клиентом ,


Ольга, большое спасибо за отзыв! Буду рад видеть Вас среди постоянных клиентов! Есть еще много интересных конкурсов. Заходите почаще! :Yes4: 



> ....Телепатию приобрела ещё в прошлом году.Использую почти на каждом юбилее....Проходит весело и дружно...Особенно если именниник или иммениница атистичные...


Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что Телепатия всегда проходит весело и дружно! Конечно, если виновники торжества артистичные, ведущему всегда легко. Это касается не только Телепатии, но и всей конкурсной программы! Пусть так будет на всех праздниках! :Ok:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Наконец нашла минутку, чтобы забежать в эту тему и сказать МНОГО приятных слов в адрес автора этого блока!
Пользуюсь всегда на юбилеях близких и родных!!!
Всегда проходит только на "ура!"
Нравится особенно то, что в конце продуман выход всех гостей для фотографирования!
В суете ведения мероприятия, застольных речей не всегда есть место для общего фото. Еще хорош этот момент тем, что можно "по зову именинника" всех поднять со своих мест и продолжить на танцполе!
В общем, ЗДОРОВО!!!
Спасибо, Коля, за ценный и полезный материал!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.04.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Леночка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от профессионала и хорошего человека. Телепатию можно проводить не только на юбилеях, но и на свадьбах и выпускных. Она неизменно пользуется успехом. Продолжаем телепать! :Grin:

----------


## Aniani

зашла сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!  :Tender: Телепатия просто чудесный блок! :Aga:  и для активных и для закрытых виновников торжества)))  на одной из свадеб жениху срочно нужно было выйти... ну и именно в момент телепатии)) так еще лучше получилось!!! Делала на юбилее!на свадьбе! всегда такие яркие эмоции!!! думала круче алкотестера, холостяков и вобщем у меня много блоков  и я не думала, что можно удивить! НО ЭТОТ БЛОК ПРОСТО ВЫШЕ ВСЯКИХ ПОХВАЛ!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Жду еще новенького вкусненького!!! :Victory:

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Телепатия помогает раскрыться и активным, и не очень активным виновникам торжества. Она как раз для этого и задумана. Радует, что кроме Телепатии в твоей программе прижились и другие конкурсные номера от Ники плюс. Продолжаем телепать! :Grin:

----------


## ludmiladornhof

...я тоже вчера оттелепатировала..."на свадьбе"Правда заранее хорошоподготовила виновников торжества...пожтому прошло с успехом.Номер вписался очень хорошо во втором застолье...провожу этот номер уже давно...после общей фото...как раз есть у гостей есть вощможность сделать индивидуальные фото Спасибо за номер...

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Конечно, перед проведением Телепатии виновникам торжества нужно объяснить, в чем заключается номер и как себя вести. А если они еще и активно обыгрывают, то Телепатия вообще проходит бомбически! Продолжаем телепать! :Grin:

----------


## леди диана

Мне очень понравился момент "Телепатия". Ненавязчиво и легко. Мой юбиляр,казалось бы скромный такой,но отлично вжился в роль! Браво авторам!И спасибо! Однозначно работать с этим номером буду.

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.08.2017)

----------


## Толичек

> Однозначно работать с этим номером буду.


ООО!!!! это классный номер. Я  как то раз попробовал подготовить юбиляра. узнал, что юбиляр в детстве мечтал стать артистом.  За день до юбилея, встретился с юбиляром, рассказал ему, что и как. 
Юбиляр такое выдал, это просто капец в хорошем смысле слова)))). Гости лежали)))))) от смеха.

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.08.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне очень понравился момент "Телепатия". Ненавязчиво и легко. Мой юбиляр,казалось бы скромный такой,но отлично вжился в роль! Браво авторам!И спасибо! Однозначно работать с этим номером буду.


Диана, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, виновники торжества раскрываются, даже если они скромные. Иногда даже так, как никто не ожидал! :Grin:  Работайте с Телепатией в удовольствие! :Victory: 



> ООО!!!! это классный номер. Я как то раз попробовал подготовить юбиляра. узнал, что юбиляр в детстве мечтал стать артистом. За день до юбилея, встретился с юбиляром, рассказал ему, что и как. 
> Юбиляр такое выдал, это просто капец в хорошем смысле слова)))). Гости лежали)))))) от смеха.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Это как раз тот случай, когда Телепатия пробудила в юбиляре артиста, пародиста и юмориста! Желаю, чтобы гости почаще лежали от смеха! :Yahoo:

----------

yabloko-tv (27.10.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Коля! Ещё ни один раз скажу тебе СПАСИБО за такой чудный номер! Самое приятное - делать ничего практически не надо, всё уже сделано за нас. Только смотри и получай удовольствие)))  Даже моя сугубо мужская компания радостно,  по-детски непосредственно включилась в процесс. 

Ну что можно добавить? ДАВАЙ ЕЩЁ :Ok:

----------

yabloko-tv (27.10.2017), Николай Бугаков (25.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Верно, все сделано за вас. Но можно и самой участвовать, подзадоривать гостей и выполнять вместе с ними все, о чем говорится в аудиотреке. Такой очаровательной женщине в мужской компании это сам Бог велел! :Yahoo:

----------

